# Guerciotti ALAN Record 785 Vintage Italian Road Bicycle Mavic/105 Group 54cm



## flipsidem (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello. I have the bike described in the title. I think it is early 80's. I want to sell it. Any thoughts on what it is worth? If you want to see 12 pictures of it you can look at completed listings on eBay and find it with the exact same text in the listing title. It is in good shape. I last listed it for $849 with free shipping and got a bunch of watchers, but no bites. I think it is a little early in the bike season for stuff to really start selling well, but I don't know how much that would apply to something like this. I am at the point where I am considering several options. I could part it out and sell it on eBay/craigslist. I could keep trying to sell it as a complete bike as is. I could invest about $40-$50 for tires and bar tape and keep trying to sell it as a complete bike. I am not in a huge hurry to get rid of it, but I also don't want to be looking at it sitting in my barn next fall. Any advice on how I should proceed is appreciated. Here are the specs:

Frame Construction ALAN lugged aluminum
Frame Tubing Material ALAN aluminum 
Fork Brand & Model ALAN
Fork Material ALAN aluminum


Components
Component Group Mavic SSC / Shimano 105
Brakeset Shimano 105
Shift Levers Mavic SSC
Front Derailleur Mavic SSC
Rear Derailleur Mavic SSC
Crankset Topline Road, SR chainrings 39/52 teeth
Pedals None
Rear Cogs 7-speed, Shimano HyperGlide
Chain Not sure
Seatpost American Classic
Saddle Terry Liberator
Handlebar Mavic 
Handlebar Stem Mavic
Headset Shimano 600


Wheels
Hubs Shimano 105
Rims Mavic CXP12
Tires Continental 700x25


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

If that was a bike in my size, the way you described, honestly I would only consider paying 300-350. 
Mostly cause the mishmash of parts arnt that sexy or exciting. 

Alan frames were known to be nice but on a whole, noodley. 

Also I'm trying to figure out why you have record or 753 in the description. From whàt you said there is no campy record on the bike, and 753 is a steel tube set , not aluminum. 


You might want to either part it out, selling everything seperately. 

Bill


----------



## flipsidem (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the input Bill.

I am calling it a Record 785 because that is the model of the frame. It is stamped into the seat tube.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Whoops, misread post. That's what happens when ya get old. Lol lol

I still think you are better off parting it out. Simply cause you have such a interesting collection of different parts. People want those parts, but they don't want to buy a whole
Bike to get it. 

Good luck. 
Bill


----------



## flipsidem (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks again Bill.

I think that you are probably right. I am leaning toward just parting it out. Based on what I have seen the parts going for, it seems like it is worth more in pieces. It is a lot easier and cheaper to ship in pieces too. My guess is that as soon as I get it taken apart, somebody will come along and offer to buy the whole bike.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

thats how the world works ! ps those shift levers are simplex, Mavic used to supply the same ones but with an allen head bolt not a flat screwdriver slot


----------



## flipsidem (Mar 5, 2013)

Latman,

Thanks for the info. I have learned a good bit about this bike from people like you giving me little bits and pieces. Since you went and look at the pictures, what is your impression of the condition of the bike, if you don't mind me asking?

Thanks!


----------



## Chombi (Jun 23, 2012)

As noted, the bike would sell easier if the groupset was complete/of one brand, as it seems to be just short of being a full Mavic SSC group. But overall, The Alan built aluminum Guerciotti haven't been pulling in as much money when sold, as it was kind of an oddball bike being that it's not quite a Guerciotti but really an Alan under the graphics, although could still be some Alan pantographing on the frame (Like the engraved wreaths on the head lugs) that gives it away.
If you really want to get the most value from that bike, unfortunately you will have to part it out. The Mavic SSC and Topline components alone can bring lots of money if they are in very good condition. The frameset is harder to figure out, as the prices for Alan/Guerciotti Aluminum and CF frames have been all over the place in the last couple of years. You almost have to chance upon that particular couple of cuyers really looking for these frames to fight it out in a bidding war to get good money from them, otherwise, most people will just see them as old aluminum frames similar to Vitus 979s who have been selling for quite cheap (averaging around $250) in the last couple of years because of the glut of supply with them,.......despite everyone thinking that they all de-bonded at the joints and asploded on riders in the 80's and 90's already......

Chombi


----------



## saronni69 (Oct 13, 2013)

hi there just acquired one of these in my size, any idea what size the seatpost was cannot decide if it si 1 26.8 or 27mm thanks matt


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Seatpost size on old ALAN frames was 25mm


----------



## Chombi (Jun 23, 2012)

ultimobici said:


> Seatpost size on old ALAN frames was 25mm


+1,.... *25mm for the 80's and early 90's Alans*.
Sounds like an oddball size, but you'd be surprised how many nice 25mm diameter seatosts are for sale daily at eBay, so you should have no problem finding one for your frame.


----------

